# 2010 Tarmac Pro SL SRAM Review



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone... Ive finally gotten some miles on the bike and wanted to give a small review for anyone who is considering the 2010 Pro SL

For starters I did upgrade the wheels and rear cassette. Im running a set of Reynolds Strike wheels and a 11-28 SRAM Red Cassette 
My previous bike was a 2007 Tarmac Pro ( 8r Carbon, Ultegra/DuraAce mix)

Immediate impressions of the bike is that it is just stunning visually, the frame tubes are massive in comparison to my old Tarmac. Especially the bottom end, the chain stays and BB are ridiculously oversized. 

First ride out on the bike and the most apparent difference is the handling, the 2010 responds much faster and seems to exhibit a more neutral characteristic... As nibble as the 2007 was , the new Pro SL required less input to pick a line and was almost telepathic
There is a small sweeping decent on my normal ride, the older tarmac I would need to fight it more to keep it on the inside of the curve as opposed to the 2010 which has almost effortlessly tracks the inside line. 

Flat out acceleration and standing sprints are def improved over the older tarmac. The stiffness really shows itself. Im a large rider at 205lbs and my old tarmac would flex quite a bit when stomping on it. 

The combination of the FACT Carbon crank and massive BB area def shows itself in this area. Out of saddle climbing feels great aswell, the more power you put down the bike just keeps on rewarding you... It never once felt overworked or unstable 

Comfort - The 2007 was a bit softer and more comfortable, i mainly attribute this to the thinner seat stays on the old bike. 

the Pro SL is not uncomfortable by any means , but is somewhat stiffer overall. 


Sram Red/Force components are amazing, my first time riding this group and I gotta say, after about 40 miles on the bike. Im never touching Shimano again.

My hands are small and I always had issues with my DA levers while riding in the drops, I installed the shims aswell and still found them hard to reach. 

The SRAM Red shifters are easily adjustable and the fact that you can pull the shift lever inward while riding makes it a breeze to be in the hoods and have the shifter paddle in your grips. 
Another nice feature of the shifter levers is that I tend to keep my hands a lil off the hoods when riding , so I can now keep the shifter paddle under my finger and not need to move my hands forward to shift.

I love the feedback from the shifters, I find my self actually slapping the shifter to make quick upshifts. 

Ive ridden a DA 7900 bike and honestly am not impressed at all, The fact that this bike cost $600 less equipped with SRAM is a no brainer move. 


Front Derailleur (2010 Force) performance is substantially better than my old setup (FSA Crank and Dura Ace FD) 

Rear Derailleur (RED) works flawlessly 

Specialized Fact Crank - butter Smooth and no apparent flex at all, front shifting is honestly perfect. 

Brakes (2010 Force) - ... As good as my Ultegra setup, somewhat smoother...but plenty of stopping power


Overall I love the bike, and think its a fantastic value


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

I like that particular color scheme.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice looking bike and a great review.

I have to ask what kind of bar tape is that? I like that touch of color in the tape.

Also what crank is that?


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks!
It looks so much better in person than the pictures on Specialized Site...
Im going to get some Red/Black Pro 3 tires when these wear out ... that will finish the look




messyparrot said:


> Nice looking bike and a great review.
> 
> I have to ask what kind of bar tape is that? I like that touch of color in the tape.
> 
> Also what crank is that?



Tape is Specialized Pro D2 ... its already filthy  gotta love white bar tape, till you actually use it, then it turns into black bar tape  

Crank is the Specialized Fact Carbon Crank 53/39


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

messyparrot said:


> Nice looking bike and a great review.
> 
> I have to ask what kind of bar tape is that? I like that touch of color in the tape.
> 
> Also what crank is that?



I like the looks of that tape as well. 

Any luck trying to clean it? some brands are easier than others.


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

Im going to try some diluted simple green later... see if it comes clean. But i cant see this tape lasting more than 2 months
I dont normally wear gloves either, so its getting filthy with my bare hands on it... with the gloves it would be wrecked even quicker


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Probably true, but I like to put some on in late spring get a couple of months out of it and then go back to black for the fall.


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

The bar tape is the new Specialized triple density dual-color that will be available early September. It's suppose to be much more cleanable compared to their cork tape. I have had my cork tape for almost a year and with gloves on it's as white as the day I put it on.


----------



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

nice bike! ... what does it weigh?


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

15.5 with my cages/garmin/pedals and wheels


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

daniyarm said:


> The bar tape is the new Specialized triple density dual-color that will be available early September. It's suppose to be much more cleanable compared to their cork tape. I have had my cork tape for almost a year and with gloves on it's as white as the day I put it on.


It's actually available to order from Speshy (online or through your shop) now.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

That's a nice bike, I'm a bit envious of your wheels.


----------



## Plasticman (Jul 5, 2009)

I gotta say that your bike came out really sweet! The white/black seatpost and the white stem go really well with the frame. The strikes looks awesome! (I'm waiting for a set as well.) I'll bet the Fulcrum Zero 2 wat fit will look sweet on that frame. Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## TXNavy (Apr 14, 2004)

How does the 2010 Pro SL frame compare to the 2009 S-Works SL2 frame? Same or different?


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

BrooklynRoadie said:


> Tape is Specialized Pro D2 ... its already filthy  gotta love white bar tape, till you actually use it, then it turns into black bar tape
> 
> Crank is the Specialized Fact Carbon Crank 53/39


Thanks for the answers, I don't mind my tape getting black I figure it means I use my bike.
Trust me my chain falls off on occasion, checking tires before I ride, etc my hands always dirrty so it's bound to get on the tape.
I didn't even know they had thier own cranks...i will have to look into those.


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

Pro SL and the Tarmac Expert are the same frame as the SL2 with a lower grade carbon... 10r Vs. 11r

The 2010 Tarmac line up is really a great value


----------



## 310bike (Aug 26, 2009)

Does the 2010 run BB30?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

It does. Or in Speshy terminology, OSBB.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

did you realize that your brake pivot is broken/cracked around the edges? My 2010 force did the same thing when they are tightend too much. Its the plastic cap on the front of the lever the opens the brakes. Its not something that'll affect the braking but its just something to know about.


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

I saw the crack the other day. Going to call SRAM bout it and get a replacment cap. 

Good eyes catching that


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

That is a sweet bike!!! The 2010 Pro is actually on my list of possible bikes for next season. It's time for carbon... I have an Allez that I've ridden for 3 summers now and I can't wait to get my first carbon fix!

I love white on bikes but always hated a white chain-stay because they get so dirty from the grease and the chain! But this new color combo really fixes that with the black chain-stays! 

I'd really like to see a personal shot of the carbon finished frame as well... It's so hard to tell what a bike really looks like from the manufacturer pics.

But congrats on the nice bike!!!!


----------



## PhillyPaul (Sep 8, 2009)

The bike looks amazing! It's a shame the white/red color scheme is apparently only available in the standard double. Anyone happen to know if you can get a compact on the Tarmac with the braze on front der hanger?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

PhillyPaul said:


> Anyone happen to know if you can get a compact on the Tarmac with the braze on front der hanger?


I built my 2009 Tarmac Pro SL frame-set up with a compact crank-set. It has the braze-on FD hanger and is identical to the 2010 Tarmac Pro and Expert frames. I have the Ultegra 6600 compact cranks and a Dura Ace FD, and the front shifting is very good.


----------



## artiemeister (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey 
Great bike.

I have the 2009 SL Pro in Carbon/Red it's sweet.
I'm shopping for wheels and thinking about the Reynolds Assault Carbon clinchers.
I like the Strikes though. How are those working out for you?
That's a lot of wheel. I live in Florida and we get it's flat, hot an always windy by the coast.
I'm not sure which way to go...

thx.


----------



## cogsci (Apr 10, 2009)

Did they finally fix the cable rubbing on the headtube?


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

artiemeister said:


> Hey
> Great bike.
> 
> I have the 2009 SL Pro in Carbon/Red it's sweet.
> ...


The Strikes are great.... my only complaint is that ive had to true the rear wheel a few times 
im a large rider @ 200lbs and the ride to the bike path is terrible.

I signed up for the RAP program and the piece of mind knowing that if i break a rim its covered is a great thing.


----------



## Rodgerdodger72 (Dec 22, 2009)

I purchased a 2010 Tarmac Pro SL in the matt black raw carbon. Running Fulcrum 1's and a mix of Dura Ace/ Ultegra from my old bike which was a 2007 Tarmac Expert. There's no comparison in ride quality. Beautiful ride, very stiff and smooth. Climbs faster than before. Unfortunately on the 5th day of owning it a girl caught my back wheel with her bike and brought me down. Broke my elbow (but not the bike!!) which means I have to look at it for 6 weeks+ while my elbow mends itself.

How infuriating!!! :cryin:


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Rodgerdodger72 said:


> I purchased a 2010 Tarmac Pro SL in the matt black raw carbon. Running Fulcrum 1's and a mix of Dura Ace/ Ultegra from my old bike which was a 2007 Tarmac Expert. There's no comparison in ride quality. Beautiful ride, very stiff and smooth. Climbs faster than before. Unfortunately on the 5th day of owning it a girl caught my back wheel with her bike and brought me down. Broke my elbow (but not the bike!!) which means I have to look at it for 6 weeks+ while my elbow mends itself.
> 
> How infuriating!!! :cryin:


In can come out for an extended visit and keep your bike company, if that will help. :wink:


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Sorry hear about the accident Rodger. Can you tell me how much of the weave shows thru on the matte black? Maybe a better way to ask is if the weave is subtle?


----------



## mikkelz (Sep 5, 2009)

Stunner of a bike. Love the colours & wheels. Thanks for the effort of a review.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the review. Love the color combination. Lots of good information as I'm looking at the same bike to replace my '05 Tarmac. Was thinking of getting the Pro SL frameset. Anyone know if it comes in standard bottom bracket so I can use my DA-7800 crankset?


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for compliments on the bike... As for the frameset, it does come in standard BB config


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

I wish Specialized had that frame color available with the compact crank (and not just the 53/39) since I really like the color combo.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I wish Specialized had that frame color available with the compact crank (and not just the 53/39) since I really like the color combo


It's easy enough to switch the spider and chainrings on the Specialized cranks without having to change the entire crank. If you're serious about purchasing, talk to your friendly Specialized dealer. They might work with you on that if that's the only thing holding you back.


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Dr_John said:


> It's easy enough to switch the spider and chainrings on the Specialized cranks without having to change the entire crank. If you're serious about purchasing, talk to your friendly Specialized dealer. They might work with you on that if that's the only thing holding you back.


Good suggestion. I will have to check with them on that. Thanks!


----------



## Rodgerdodger72 (Dec 22, 2009)

crumjack said:


> Sorry hear about the accident Rodger. Can you tell me how much of the weave shows thru on the matte black? Maybe a better way to ask is if the weave is subtle?


It is pretty subtle - not like the Scott's. I tried to pist a pic but my file is too large. I'll have a go at reducing it and post it here. I think it looks great. I'm not a fan of the mega carbon look - but this bike has just the right amount.

The arm is still knackered and I think I'm looking at another 6 weeks, or several months before I can ride again.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Thanks for the review. Love the color combination. Lots of good information as I'm looking at the same bike to replace my '05 Tarmac. Was thinking of getting the Pro SL frameset. Anyone know if it comes in standard bottom bracket so I can use my DA-7800 crankset?


You can run your crank on either frame, but if you have the BB30 frame, you need the Enduro or other adapters. http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id286.html


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Just don't drop your chain on that nice new Pro SL:


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

dave2pvd said:


> Just don't drop your chain on that nice new Pro SL:


Yeah, I saw that earlier, but can I buy something like that?


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

Taskmaxter said:


> Good suggestion. I will have to check with them on that. Thanks!



I've got the chainrings and spider to make that crank a compact. Mine came as a compact and I ride the standard 53X39. They've got 124 miles on them, so if you want to save some money on an essentially new set of chain rings and a spider, let me know. For that matter, I've got a 7900 Dura Ace chain that won't fit any longer either, but will fit a Tarmac with a compact, and it also has 124 miles on it.


----------



## rsilber93 (Feb 1, 2010)

How much did you pay for those wheels.. and how do you like them?
thanks


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

BrooklynRoadie said:


> Im going to try some diluted simple green later... see if it comes clean. But i cant see this tape lasting more than 2 months
> I dont normally wear gloves either, so its getting filthy with my bare hands on it... with the gloves it would be wrecked even quicker


what worked for me was zepp citrus degreaser 1:1 dilution and a toothbrush spray brush spray brush...repeat my bar tape was WHITE afterwards


----------

